# R35 Any used 102mm systems for sale before I buy new



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

No longer required.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we are launching our own 102 systems imminently. Not sure if you have contacted us via FB.

Ti and Stainless systems, hand made here in sunny north east england to real race car quality.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

davew said:


> we are launching our own 102 systems imminently. Not sure if you have contacted us via FB.
> 
> Ti and Stainless systems, hand made here in sunny north east england to real race car quality.


No longer required.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Cheapest ti-versions were whifbitz, not saying there of the best quality or fitment.

I am surprised how few offer inconel.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Skint said:


> Cheapest ti-versions were whifbitz, not saying there of the best quality or fitment.
> 
> I am surprised how few offer inconel.


Problem with titanium; it's a pain to find someone who can modify/repair when needed. Especially since a 102mm will hang a little lower and could be subjected to speedbumps- steel is my preference.
Never seen or heard a Whifbitz exhaust before, Look ok on the website but you don't hear much about them on the forum.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Inconel offers lightweight and strength, I did enquire last month about these systems but I feel they make the Litchfield stuff and did'nt respond.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Our stainless is our product, designed here, built here and I've learnt a few things along the way to help design something pretty efficient and cost effective.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What sort of money are they going to be?


----------

